# Beef brisket bacon



## Nefarious (Nov 23, 2022)

Inspired by 

 TNJAKE
 I tried my hand at making some beef brisket bacon.  I got a piece already trimmed, most fat gone, from Costco.

I cured for 14 days, let it rest naked for 1 1/2 days.  Cold smoked with apple for about 6 hours, then let it rest for two more days naked in the refrigerator.  

After the cure







After the smoke






I cut it in the middle, haven't ordered slicer yet, busy with wife's birthday, she celebrates for a week which includes thanksgiving.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2022)

Looking good, You should have gotten your wife a slicer for her birthday.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice work on that Ray. You will need some fat in the skillet when you fry some up!


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 23, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looking good, You should have gotten your wife a slicer for her birthday.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


She thinks it is too dangerous, even if all she does is look at it.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 23, 2022)

Wow that looks great and we'll worth the wait !

Keith


----------

